# Steel idea



## SubVet10 (Feb 8, 2018)

Looking for some input on suitability for a fighting knife of this steel. Had some advice that makes sense but figured I would ask the experts. 
*
C ≤0.18 * * Si ≤* * 0.3 * * Mn ≤* * 0.3* *
Cr* *1.4* *Ni 2.5* *Mo* * 0.4* 

Yield 456 MPa
Tensile 452 MPa
Impact 33 J
Brinell 323 HBW


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 9, 2018)

That has an extremely low carbon content which will effect hardness. It also has a low CR content so it is not stainless. It is nothing like any thing I've used for knives. Does it have a name and have you tested it to see if it will get hard?


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 10, 2018)

It's HY80. Used primarily in Naval construction. Historically used second hand in razors, which explains the sharpness.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 10, 2018)

SubVet10 said:


> It's HY80. Used primarily in Naval construction. Historically used second hand in razors, which explains the sharpness.


Sandvic make a steel for razors that I know about but I've never heard HY80. Will have to ask a fellow knife maker who makes straight razors, when I see him, if he has heard of it. Learn something new ever day!


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 11, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> Sandvic make a steel for razors that I know about but I've never heard HY80. Will have to ask a fellow knife maker who makes straight razors, when I see him, if he has heard of it. Learn something new ever day!


No worries. Maybe it will just be for display and intrinsic value.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

